# McIntosh MC420M...need trim pieces



## NetkoGTS (Jul 28, 2014)

OK OK OK... First post and I need some assistance in locating some trim pieces. I am trying to locate the brushed gold trim pieces that attach to a McIntosh MC420M. I have been looking online and even contacted McIntosh and now luck so far.

HELP Please in finding a 3rd party vendor or someone who has them.

Thank you!
Netko


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

hens teeth


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

Get VERY lucky and find a used set or fab your own. About the only choices since McIntosh no longer has them.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

If you have a large enough budget you could have some machined.


----------



## NetkoGTS (Jul 28, 2014)

Anything is possible with enough $$$

I found a few vintage McIntosch restoration places that I am going to reach out to. I believe any of the "MC" series pieces will fit. The "MCC" series attaches differently.


----------



## NetkoGTS (Jul 28, 2014)

Found a pair on eBay. I have a pair that will fit the MCC line if anyone needs any...


----------

